

What is causing the greenish tint on the JooJoo? - iantimothy
http://ian.onthereddot.com/2009/12/14/the-joojoo/

======
iantimothy
Sorry, wasn't sure how to link to the image which I'm using as evidence as
well as ask the question to the people on HN, so I submitted a link and
posting a follow-up comment.

The question is about the JooJoo's screen greenish tint. What's causing it?

First time I see a commercial product not show a clear screen. Personally, the
tint makes the display look spoilt as well as make me think that holding the
tablet at certain angles make it unusable.

Do you have the same impression?

------
jmount
Looks like it could be a rendering to me (the sharp edged highlight looks
weird). However, if it were a real product photo: that viewing angle would
probably be where the LCD start having color problems. To me it looks like a
big Indiglo watch.

~~~
iantimothy
If it is due to viewing angle, that does seem like a problem especially since
it looks like the JooJoo is laid flat on a surface and the camera isn't taking
the shot from some weird perspective.

